# Uber shuts downtown L.A. office, laying off about 80



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

https://www.latimes.com/business/te...-down-its-downtown-la-customer-support-office
Uber has closed a customer support office in downtown Los Angeles, laying off about 80 employees, The Times has learned. Without advance notice, staffers were informed Thursday their jobs would be offshored to a large customer support office the company maintains in Manila, according to sources who asked to remain anonymous for fear of losing severance.

In a recording the Times obtained, Uber manager Ruffin Chevaleau acknowledged that the meeting was called on short notice before delivering the news.

"We have decided to close the downtown L.A. office and we will be moving the outreach and innovation work to our Manila C.O.E., where we can continue to support the business as it grows," she said, using an abbreviation that means Center of Excellence, the in-house term for customer support hubs. "I know that this is a shock. This meeting is to inform you all that today is the last day in this office."

The employees were mostly customer support staffers who were paid hourly and focused on driver outreach, with tasks such as processing documents, resolving account issues and explaining incentives and promotions. (Uber considers both drivers and riders its "customers" and supports them out of the same department.) Chevaleau told the workers they would receive severance packages and could apply for jobs within Uber and meet with a recruiter. She said the company would also cover relocation for those who found jobs in other Uber offices.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Ruffin Chevaleau


Lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

About time they quit taking it all out of the Drivers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> About time they quit taking it all out of the Drivers.


Lol


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Who hires hourly workers in CA? Edit: that has any alternative


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Just when you thought customer service couldn’t get any worse.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

In fairness to the Philippine call center representatives, I find them to be much easier to understand majority of the time, than call center reps from other parts of the world. But it does suck for the employees in LA who got sacked. Damn, it's not just drivers who are getting disposed off like Dara's used condoms, even actual Uber employees get the same treatment. :cryin:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Cost of doing business in CA is too high.
Would you rather pay 500$/month or well over 6000/month to a LA employee?
Cal is good for high tech workers/ medical field and govt employees, rest will struggle.
Politicians all have looted the state &#128513;enjoy&#128513;

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.so...-leave-california-bound-for-texas?hs_amp=true


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> About time they quit taking it all out of the Drivers.


Spoke too soon. Say goodbye to the easy to understand diamond support, say hellooooo Rohit with a promotion. Maybe. On the promotion. Actually probably not. Say hello, Rohit old friend.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Chevaleau told the workers they would receive severance packages and could apply for jobs within Uber and meet with a recruiter. She said the company would also cover relocation for those who found jobs in other Uber offices.


... She also suggested the former employees sign up immediately as drivers for Uber. And everyone in the room died from laughter.

The End.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

DriveLV said:


> ... She also suggested the former employees sign up immediately as drivers for Uber. And everyone in the room died from laughter.
> 
> The End.


Then someone asked would they still be getting severance pay as becoming drivers would make them employees again?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

So, even more language barrier issues and "_may I put you on a 1-2 minute hold_" lines... Yay.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> Cost of doing business in CA is too high.
> Would you rather pay 500$/month or well over 6000/month to a LA employee?
> Cal is good for high tech workers/ medical field and govt employees, rest will struggle.
> Politicians all have looted the state &#128513;enjoy&#128513;
> ...


Dara is once again cutting costs as he must do to show a profit. This is just a small drop in the bucket but it shows the right trend as he's done previously with other layoffs.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow !  Really

Now it would be nice if 2 or 3 of them came here and told us what really went on behind the sceens.

Wonder if I can convince someone at the OC hub to reactivate me.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Dara is once again cutting costs as he must do to show a profit. This is just a small drop in the bucket but it shows the right trend as he's done previously with other layoffs.


It's odd the previous lay offs have left Uber losing 1.1 billion dollars In the best quarter of the year. It doesn't change. These jobs are just being shipped off to Manila savings will be minimal and offset by increased Inefficiencies.

Dara is clueless. His current solution to dealing with Ubers the losses is to misrepresent them in it's quarterly reports through a very suspect method of reporting losses using EBITDA.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Without giving the appropriate notice, it seems to me that Uber has broken the law, again.

https://www.edd.ca.gov/Jobs_and_Training/Layoff_Services_WARN.htm
This could be costly to Uber.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

observer said:


> Without giving the appropriate notice, it seems to me that Uber has broken the law, again.
> 
> https://www.edd.ca.gov/Jobs_and_Training/Layoff_Services_WARN.htm
> This could be costly to Uber.


It almost sounds like a panic mode decision.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Time to tip off the news media that they violated it.

I sent the author of the LA times article information about WARN info.


California law requires advance notice when laying off 75 or more employees, they are in violation. Federal is 100 or more.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

observer said:


> Without giving the appropriate notice, it seems to me that Uber has broken the law, again.
> 
> https://www.edd.ca.gov/Jobs_and_Training/Layoff_Services_WARN.htm
> This could be costly to Uber.


As dumb as many of Uber's decisions are, I doubt their HR folks/attorneys missed this (especially since it's the law in their HQ state). It's common for companies to walk people out the door (to prevent sabotage/ill will during the notice period) but instead keep them on the payroll as employees without showing up to work - until the WARN period is over. I'd imagine that's probably what happened here.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

People always want increased minimum wage and this is what happens. Everybody isnt going to get a raise, theyre going to get a pink slip. Just wait till $15 an hour min. The lowest skilled workers will lose their jobs.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> Cost of doing business in CA is too high.
> Would you rather pay 500$/month or well over 6000/month to a LA employee?
> Cal is good for high tech workers/ medical field and govt employees, rest will struggle.
> Politicians all have looted the state &#128513;enjoy&#128513;
> ...


$500 per 80 hrs was what my startup was paying this VA in the Philippines 4 years ago. Dang.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DriveLV said:


> As dumb as many of Uber's decisions are, I doubt their HR folks/attorneys missed this (especially since it's the law in their HQ state). It's common for companies to walk people out the door (to prevent sabotage/ill will during the notice period) but instead keep them on the payroll as employees without showing up to work - until the WARN period is over. I'd imagine that's probably what happened here.


Uber has a tendency to think laws don't apply to it.

They probably gave the employees a couple weeks severance and had them sign non disclosure agreement.

They probably also required signing a notice saying a couple weeks severance was fine and by signing and recieving the severance were giving up the right to sue.

I'm sure they also had them sign arbitration agreements at time of hire.

Many employees don't know their rights.

Even with a notice signing away their right to sue, the state has the authority to file a lawsuit on the employees behalf.

Not only is Uber required to notify employees 60 days before a mass layoff, they are also required to notify the state.

Be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

observer said:


> Without giving the appropriate notice, it seems to me that Uber has broken the law, again.
> 
> https://www.edd.ca.gov/Jobs_and_Training/Layoff_Services_WARN.htm
> This could be costly to Uber.


I'm not a lawyer so only guessing here.... but the 60 day warning required by WARN might be covered by handing out a severance for 60+ days of pay.....


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I'm not a lawyer so only guessing here.... but the 60 day warning required by WARN might be covered by handing out a severance for 60+ days of pay.....


Not if they actually refer to it as severance pay. The company would need to keep them on payroll (benefits intact, dates of service on background check, etc).

Uber could keep the employees on payroll for 60 days, and then NOT pay them severance. But severance pay is not a substitute for the WARN act requirements.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DriveLV said:


> Not if they actually refer to it as severance pay. The company would need to keep them on payroll (benefits intact, dates of service on background check, etc).
> 
> Uber could keep the employees on payroll for 60 days, and then NOT pay them severance. But severance pay is not a substitute for the WARN act requirements.


Also, if they remain on payroll they can't claim unemployment benefits.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

observer said:


> Also, if they remain on payroll they can't claim unemployment benefits.


Correct. Once they are officially off payroll, and if the severance had been paid in a lump sum, then they would be able to apply for unemployment if they still haven't started new employment.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

mbd said:


> Cost of doing business in CA is too high.
> Would you rather pay 500$/month or well over 6000/month to a LA employee?
> Cal is good for high tech workers/ medical field and govt employees, rest will struggle.
> Politicians all have looted the state &#128513;enjoy&#128513;
> ...


Guess Golden State was a bit too Progressive for even SF based Uber. Thanks to the steep income tax brackets for IT sector professionals, western WA state isn't far behind CA with the socioeconomic fallout of gentrification. DK will probably be looking to close more CS in Seattle and SeaTac area in the near future.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I always thought Uber should have their office works all sign up to do driving or delivery as a side gig as Uber jobs are not secure. Only thing I do not understand is why move Uber support to Philippine where I heard there is no Uber.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Time to tip off the news media that they violated it.
> 
> I sent the author of the LA times article information about WARN info.
> 
> California law requires advance notice when laying off 75 or more employees, they are in violation. Federal is 100 or more.


 I don't remember for sure, its been many years, but I think the California WARN act is fifty employees laid off.

The 75 number is the minimum number of employees working at a company for the WARN act to apply to that company.

In other words, if a company has 67 total employees and lays off 50 the WARN act doesn't apply to them.

I'll have to go back and read up on it again.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

GoldenGoji said:


> In fairness to the Philippine call center representatives, I find them to be much easier to understand majority of the time, than call center reps from other parts of the world. But it does suck for the employees in LA who got sacked. Damn, it's not just drivers who are getting disposed off like Dara's used condoms, even actual Uber employees get the same treatment. :cryin:


I got caught up in a Philippine call center hell with SiriusXM and handed the phone to my wife who is Filipino and the loud conversation in Tagalog got the results I was looking for


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BadYota said:


> People always want increased minimum wage and this is what happens. Everybody isnt going to get a raise, theyre going to get a pink slip. Just wait till $15 an hour min. The lowest skilled workers will lose their jobs.


Uber would still shift these jobs to the Philippines if the minimum wage was at 8 dollars an hour.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

GoldenGoji said:


> In fairness to the Philippine call center representatives, I find them to be much easier to understand majority of the time, than call center reps from other parts of the world. But it does suck for the employees in LA who got sacked. Damn, it's not just drivers who are *getting disposed off like Dara's used condoms*, even actual Uber employees get the same treatment. :cryin:


As if Dara uses rubbers.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Time to tip off the news media that they violated it.
> 
> I sent the author of the LA times article information about WARN info.
> 
> California law requires advance notice when laying off 75 or more employees, they are in violation. Federal is 100 or more.


Since this is a total shut down and not just a layoff and I read this correctly, the WARN act could be triggered by any amount of people being laid off.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

80 people at perhaps 30k per person including taxes and benefits, that will save them 2.4mil less whatever it costs to operate in the Philippines. 2 mil a YEAR (500K a quarter) will go a long way towards closing their deficit of 1.1 bil a quarter.

Not to worry, Uber copter will swoop in (see what I did there) and start generating profits for them. I'm sure people will rush to use it after Kobe's unfortunate accident.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

How long does it take to drive from LA to Manila to get hub service?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Time to tip off the news media that they violated it.
> 
> I sent the author of the LA times article information about WARN info.
> 
> California law requires advance notice when laying off 75 or more employees, they are in violation. Federal is 100 or more.


So the law changed ? Cause when I was laid-off , 5 years ago, it was 500 employees, and we all got 60 day notices.



DriveLV said:


> Correct. Once they are officially off payroll, and if the severance had been paid in a lump sum, then they would be able to apply for unemployment if they still haven't started new employment.


Yep, what happened to me. Severance paid me for 8 months and still collected unenjoyment.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Yep, what happened to me. Severance paid me for 8 months and still collected unenjoyment.


Yeah - every state is different. I think in Arizona, even if the severance is paid in a lump sum, you have to wait to qualify for unemployment for a period of time equal to what that severance pay represents. Six months worth of severance paid up front on July 1 means you can't qualify until January 1 in Arizona. In California you can qualify immediately (there's a week waiting period once you file, but that's basically negligible).


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> So the law changed ? Cause when I was laid-off , 5 years ago, it was 500 employees, and we all got 60 day notices.
> 
> 
> Yep, what happened to me. Severance paid me for 8 months and still collected unenjoyment.


California WARN act is more restrictive than the Fed WARN act.

Yea, 500 is more than 50 so you would get a 60 day.

IIRC 500 is considered a mass layoff.
In order to collect unemployment, it must be a lump sum. If you get it in stretched out payments you may not qualify for unemployment.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

producemanjames said:


> As if Dara uses rubbers.
> 
> View attachment 418169


Well - as we can all attest - he certainly doesn't use lube!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> 80 people at perhaps 30k per person including taxes and benefits, that will save them 2.4mil less whatever it costs to operate in the Philippines. 2 mil a YEAR (500K a quarter) will go a long way towards closing their deficit of 1.1 bil a quarter.
> 
> Not to worry, Uber copter will swoop in (see what I did there) and start generating profits for them. I'm sure people will rush to use it after Kobe's unfortunate accident.


30K is a conservative number. Just hourly (13 bux an hour) and taxes is around 36K.

That doesn't include benefits.

They also save on the building lease and utilities.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

observer said:


> ...it must be a lump sum.


It was.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> I always thought Uber should have their office works all sign up to do driving or delivery as a side gig as Uber jobs are not secure. Only thing I do not understand is why move Uber support to Philippine where I heard there is no Uber.


Same reason why over 90% of IT companies like M$ base their CS and IT support outside the US. Cheap 3rd world labor has always been a poorly kept secret in corporate America. Send American manufacturing base worker jobs to China. India and Asia for CS and IT. Welcome to Capitalism 101.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> https://www.latimes.com/business/te...-down-its-downtown-la-customer-support-office
> Uber has closed a customer support office in downtown Los Angeles, laying off about 80 employees, The Times has learned. Without advance notice, staffers were informed Thursday their jobs would be offshored to a large customer support office the company maintains in Manila, according to sources who asked to remain anonymous for fear of losing severance.
> 
> In a recording the Times obtained, Uber manager Ruffin Chevaleau acknowledged that the meeting was called on short notice before delivering the news.
> ...


Lucky bastards....at least they were told why they were deactivated...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Got a response from the author of the article.

_Thanks for this Stevie. I was just looking at this last night! I'll keep digging.

Sincerely,
Johana Bhuiyan
Tech Accountability Reporter_



*EDD WARN Notice <[email protected]>*
Wed, Feb 19, 12:26 PM (15 hours ago)
to me

Dear Stevie,

Thank you for contacting the California Employment Development Department (EDD).

The California WARN Act requires employers that have a covered establishment which employs or has employed within the preceding 12 months, 75 or more employees, to provide a written WARN notice 60 days before the effective date of a relocation of at least 100 miles or plant closure or a mass lay-off of 50 or more employees during any 30-day period. An "employee" means a person employed by an employer for at least 6 months of the 12 months preceding the date on which notice is required.

Please note that while the EDD processes California WARN notices received, we cannot provide legal advice nor do we enforce the WARN law. For issues regarding the enforcement of the WARN law please contact your local California Department of Industrial Relations Labor Commissioner's Office.

So got nowhere with the email i found. It's just for filing the

My guess is those guys who got laid off got severance of some sort, to sign their mouth's shut.

However the response i got back from the author was positive.


----------



## troothwilltriumph (Feb 19, 2020)

Don't you love talking to "support" it's like having a conversation with a 5 year old & they're so knowledgeable about laws & traffic 2000+ miles away

To be fair I speak tag a log like a 1 year old but my job isn't to offer "support" to the phillapines go figure

Pretty disgraceful the handful of times I do call I record just to get a record of how ridiculous it is, they call me Mr first name, of course the 1-2 minute hold request which will be an hour or till you hang up, there's never a supervisor, & they can't actually do anything


It's not "support" it's fraud


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> Only thing I do not understand is why move Uber support to Philippine where I heard there is no Uber.


Saves on drivers dropping in for a friendly chat and a cup of coffee, perhaps?


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

jocker12 said:


> https://www.latimes.com/business/te...-down-its-downtown-la-customer-support-office
> Uber has closed a customer support office in downtown Los Angeles, laying off about 80 employees, The Times has learned. Without advance notice, staffers were informed Thursday their jobs would be offshored to a large customer support office the company maintains in Manila, according to sources who asked to remain anonymous for fear of losing severance.
> 
> In a recording the Times obtained, Uber manager Ruffin Chevaleau acknowledged that the meeting was called on short notice before delivering the news.
> ...


pretty much expected with AB5 in CA



troothwilltriumph said:


> Don't you love talking to "support" it's like having a conversation with a 5 year old & they're so knowledgeable about laws & traffic 2000+ miles away
> 
> To be fair I speak tag a log like a 1 year old but my job isn't to offer "support" to the phillapines go figure
> 
> ...


it would be better to implement an AI supported system , not humans


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Nitedriver said:


> pretty much expected with AB5 in CA
> 
> 
> it would be better to implement an AI supported system , not humans


All online is AI...all those emails in response to inquiries are all AI


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

F em, let em go drive for Uber to make their ends meet... Sorry biatches...


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Dekero said:


> F em, let em go drive for Uber to make their ends meet... Sorry biatches...


That's more competition in a saturated market


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> That's more competition in a saturated market


Not my market.... Doh!!&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> About time they quit taking it all out of the Drivers.


Except the staff get severance packages and qualify for unemployment.



DriveLV said:


> As dumb as many of Uber's decisions are, I doubt their HR folks/attorneys missed this (especially since it's the law in their HQ state). It's common for companies to walk people out the door (to prevent sabotage/ill will during the notice period) but instead keep them on the payroll as employees without showing up to work - until the WARN period is over. I'd imagine that's probably what happened here.


My friend who worked for a software company was kept on the payroll for 30 days after being walked out the door. And got a great severance package after that. It's very common with tech companies and folks higher up in any company who handle any sensitive material.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Except the staff get severance packages and qualify for unemployment.
> 
> 
> My friend who worked for a software company was kept on the payroll for 30 days after being walked out the door. And got a great severance package after that. It's very common with tech companies and folks higher up in any company who handle any sensitive material.


Yup - has happened to me multiple times. It's better than just a larger severance, IMHO.
1. Benefits continue so you can go to the dr and handle anything covered by insurance. Can also spend down FSA if there is one.
2. You can show you're still employed on your resume/LinkedIn when you start applying for jobs. It's easier to get an interview if you're still employed vs showing you are already unemployed.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> has happened to me multiple times


Maybe you're driving them out of business?


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Maybe you're driving them out of business?


Then I advise everyone stop driving for Uber soon. This is my newest venture. No severance or benefits here though.

Speaking of:

I went to Pier 1 yesterday to look for a new coffee table.

The lady said that before she worked at Pier 1, she was at:
Payless Shoe
Sears
Toys R Us
Linens n Things
Circuit City
Montgomery Ward

I told her I was sorry she had such bad luck. Then I gave her my referral code for Uber.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DriveLV said:


> Then I advise everyone stop driving for Uber soon. This is my newest venture. No severance or benefits here though.
> 
> Speaking of:
> 
> ...


That's world class bad luck!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> That's world class bad luck!!


If Uber puts her to work
They are NEXT
to be out of business !


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

DriveLV said:


> Then I advise everyone stop driving for Uber soon. This is my newest venture. No severance or benefits here though.
> 
> Speaking of:
> 
> ...


This lady is gonna shut down Uber&#128513;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

What a shame. The handwriting has been, and is, right one the [wailing] wall for all to see. But still a shame.

This is just another stone on the path. More shame coming. Too bad. I like this work.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

STOP! They took away American jobs. #boycott


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> STOP! They took away American jobs. #boycott


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

observer said:


> Without giving the appropriate notice, it seems to me that Uber has broken the law, again.
> 
> https://www.edd.ca.gov/Jobs_and_Training/Layoff_Services_WARN.htm
> This could be costly to Uber.


"Without giving proper notice"? Are you serious? Sorry, I see nothing illegal, nor immoral, with that.

However, CA may have some ultra liberal employment laws. Here in Georgia we can fire, or lay off, whomever, whenever for any reason whatsoever.

No notice necessary.
&#128526;



observer said:


> Without giving the appropriate notice, it seems to me that Uber has broken the law, again.
> 
> https://www.edd.ca.gov/Jobs_and_Training/Layoff_Services_WARN.htm
> This could be costly to Uber.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> "Without giving proper notice"? Are you serious? Sorry, I see nothing illegal, nor immoral, with that.
> 
> However, CA may have some ultra liberal employment laws. Here in Georgia we can fire, or lay off, whomever, whenever for any reason whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Nope! As long as Georgia remains part of the Union, they still have to follow Federal law (there is a Federal WARN Act). Perhaps if Georgia didn't take more in federal assistance than they paid in taxes, you could afford to secede from the Union. But for the current moment Federal laws still apply there.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> "Without giving proper notice"? Are you serious? Sorry, I see nothing illegal, nor immoral, with that.
> 
> However, CA may have some ultra liberal employment laws. Here in Georgia we can fire, or lay off, whomever, whenever for any reason whatsoever.
> 
> ...


If you took off your glasses  every once in a while you would see that Uber does many things that are illegal and immoral.

Yes, California is an at will state.

Yes, there is a federal law that companies must notify employees and authorities of lay offs or closure of a facility.

Yes, there is a a CALIFORNIA law that is even more restrictive.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DriveLV said:


> Nope! As long as Georgia remains part of the Union, they still have to follow Federal law (there is a Federal WARN Act). Perhaps if Georgia didn't take more in federal assistance than they paid in taxes, you could afford to secede from the Union. But for the current moment Federal laws still apply there.


We pay zero attention to it. And our US Senators have our backs.

Seriously though, have seen hundreds layed off without consequences. Would be willing to bet Uber's got this right.

As an investor, side with the corporation as always. But let's follow this!
&#128513;



observer said:


> If you took off your glasses  every once in a while you would see that Uber does many things that are illegal and immoral.
> 
> Yes, California is an at will state.
> 
> ...


We'll see. I'm betting on Uber!
&#128184;&#128184;&#128184;&#128184;&#128184;&#127864;&#127864;


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> "Without giving proper notice"? Are you serious? Sorry, I see nothing illegal, nor immoral, with that.
> 
> However, CA may have some ultra liberal employment laws. Here in Georgia we can fire, or lay off, whomever, whenever for any reason whatsoever.
> 
> ...


I know you're not serious. No one can be that brainwashed.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Would be willing to bet Uber's got this right.


As I've said - I'm sure Uber did it right also. There's not much they do right - but this is a no brainer for any legit company that isn't immediately going bankrupt.

I'm sure the employees are still on payroll for the time being and Uber provided the proper period for the CA WARN notice to the state of California.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> We pay zero attention to it. And our US Senators have our backs.
> 
> Seriously though, have seen hundreds layed off without consequences. Would be willing to bet Uber's got this right.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: there are a couple ways Uber may be able to wiggle out of this one but that's only if the authorities let them.

There's also that old standby, we're an app and laws don't apply to us.


----------



## Roadster4 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hasn't Lyft lay off 90 people before Uber did? In this case, Uber is following Lyft's foot steps...

https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/29/21113878/lyft-layoff-employees-profit-ipo-losses-restructuring


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Roadster4 said:


> Hasn't Lyft lay off 90 people before Uber did? In this case, Uber is following Lyft's foot steps...
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/29/21113878/lyft-layoff-employees-profit-ipo-losses-restructuring


It depends, sounds like the 90 people were from different cities and would not trigger the WARN Act.

There's also a time requirement so sometimes companies spread out layoffs.



observer said:


> :thumbup: there are a couple ways Uber may be able to wiggle out of this one but that's only if the authorities let them.
> 
> There's also that old standby, we're an app and laws don't apply to us.


I forgot, it should read,

We're an app and laws don't apply to us, *sue us.*


----------



## Roadster4 (Oct 10, 2016)

observer said:


> It depends, sounds like the 90 people were from different cities and would not trigger the WARN Act.
> 
> There's also a time requirement so sometimes companies spread out layoffs.
> 
> ...


Good point, you have a valid, legal stance here. I was pointing out the act of laying of people...

For readers that are not familiar with WARN Act:
It's also known as the Worker Adjustment and Retraining Notification Act which is a United States labor law. It protects employees, their families, and communities by requiring most employers with 100 or more employees to provide 60 calendar day advance notification of plant closings and mass layoffs of employees, as defined in the Act.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok, so now that we have an education on lay-off employment law, How or is this going to affect a drivers bottom line ?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

DriveLV said:


> As dumb as many of Uber's decisions are, I doubt their HR folks/attorneys missed this (especially since it's the law in their HQ state). It's common for companies to walk people out the door (to prevent sabotage/ill will during the notice period) but instead keep them on the payroll as employees without showing up to work - until the WARN period is over. I'd imagine that's probably what happened here.


The whole rule includes a longevity period, and of the 75 out of 80 employees it is quite possible that the turnover rate was high. In that case there may be a low probability of violation.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ok, so now that we have an education on lay-off employment law, How or is this going to affect a drivers bottom line ?


These are not the Green light hubs which already have been downsized. It may be frustrating from a political stance to export these jobs but I do not know if it will affect much for me. I already have been patched into Manila and had positive results. When conflicts arise there will be more relays needed to get rerouted to the USA.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

BadYota said:


> People always want increased minimum wage and this is what happens. Everybody isnt going to get a raise, theyre going to get a pink slip. Just wait till $15 an hour min. The lowest skilled workers will lose their jobs.


Even 15 an hour is not even enough to live in California these days. Ontario capped the minimum wage to 14 and that is nowhere near enough for the cost of living Toronto


----------

